# Itemsuche



## Glurak (27. Dezember 2005)

Frage zur Itemsuche ist geplant das man wie bei Allakhazam  Items nach gebieten suchen kann ?


Würde nämlich gerne  mal sehen was so in Zul Gurub droppt ^^


----------



## Pandorra (28. Dezember 2005)

Glurak schrieb:
			
		

> Frage zur Itemsuche ist geplant das man wie bei Allakhazam  Items nach gebieten suchen kann ?
> Würde nämlich gerne  mal sehen was so in Zul Gurub droppt ^^
> [post="106748"][/post]​




jepp, das wäre wirklich eine geniale sache. ist das irgendwie machbar?


----------



## Regnor (28. Dezember 2005)

Pandorra schrieb:
			
		

> jepp, das wäre wirklich eine geniale sache. ist das irgendwie machbar?
> [post="106769"][/post]​



Huhu, 
auch die BLASCer sind teilweise zwischen den Feiertagen nicht online, deshalb entschuldigt bitte wenn sich mal ein oder 2 Tage hier niemand von uns meldet. Spätestens im neuen Jahr gehts hier wieder mit Volldampf weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (31. Dezember 2005)

Ein solche Suche ist geplant und wird kommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pandorra (31. Dezember 2005)

super leute!

das war es was ich im alten jahr noch hören wollte. jetzt lasst euch mal nicht stressen, sondern genießt den jahreswechsel. :-)

viel spaß noch und bis bald

pandorra


----------

